# Boston butt smoked



## Formula31 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have been nominated to do a smoked Boston Butt or 2 or 3 for Christmas. NEED HELP!!!!!!!!!!:help:


----------



## 405winchester (Jan 1, 2006)

What do you need help with?? Are you making pulled pork? What kind of smoker are you using??


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

this what i do comes out great every time http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Pulledpork.htm make sure u use the saran wrap and let it sit in a cooler


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Here is thread from a couple years ago! I have changed my smoker to a towable wood burner, but the process is still the same, and Riva's rub is great for pork!


----------



## Formula31 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for info so far. I am trying to make pulled pork. Just wondering about any mop stuff that goes on while smoking. and some good bbq sauces that I could make to go on it afterwards or not. We are having it for Christmas. We usually have ham but I know the family would really like this.:help:


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Formula31 said:


> Thanks for info so far. I am trying to make pulled pork. Just wondering about any mop stuff that goes on while smoking. and some good bbq sauces that I could make to go on it afterwards or not. We are having it for Christmas. We usually have ham but I know the family would really like this.:help:


 
I use a mop of apple juice and Jim Beam Red Stag bourbon.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Spanky said:


> Here is thread from a couple years ago!


Missing thread link...


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Spanky said:


> Here is thread from a couple years ago! I have changed my smoker to a towable wood burner, but the process is still the same, and Riva's rub is great for pork!



sorry I forgot the link, What a dumb as s


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=216632


----------



## Formula31 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. I will take pictures of the event. THANK YOU


----------

